# Unix Specialist Jobs - Australia



## technocore (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello Everybody, (or i have to practice matees now  )

Its nice to see so many people participating on these forums. I am working in Dubai as a Sr. Unix Admin (IT Infrastructure - Banking) with about 10 years experience. Got my PR in late 2011, and had my first entry around mid 2012 (went to Melbourne & Sydney .... loved the weather).

I am trying to decide when to shift permanently. 

So any idea's how is the job market for Unix/Storage Admins over there or should i sharpen my chicken cutting skills  lolz.

Any prospective from firsthand experiences would be most welcome ... 

Additionally what is the local firm's take on the importance of technology certifications ?

- Regards
technocore


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Technocore,

Either state would be good for you. I would be looking at Telstra and or Optus as those companies are always looking for Linux/Unix guys. 

Dylan


----------



## oompaloompa (Jun 17, 2013)

Not to discourage u but it can be hard 2 find a job. Go to seek.com.au and look at the positions avail., generally most recruitment agencies will not even call u unless u fulfill 99.9 of the requirements they stipulate. And sometimes the requirements r very specific until u cannot possibly fulfill them unless u have worked in a similar organisation.
Sydney is the best for job opportunities. However it is expensive to rent and distances can be far.
So my 2c is have some buffer funds ready or be prepared to take casual jobs first.
Importance of certifications is paramount. Of equal importance is local experience...


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

oompaloompa I disagree with you in this situation. Linux admins are very hard to come by and its actually one of the jobs besides java/c/other programmers that even get sponsorship jobs without physical interviews... its a very sought after skill.


----------



## technocore (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi,

Appreciate ur input guys. Ya i think sydney has more oppertunities .. But for some reason i liked melbourne but i am not fussy, either will do. I keep looking at seek but read somewhere all the jobs advertized r not real. Got a few replies over the months too saying let them know when i am there ... Till then chill 

By the way if i don't get work ... Do companies let u work for them free like internship etc to get the feel of local work/culture ?

Any Unix admins who have been through this stage ? ( n hopefully still lurking arround these forums  ) ?


----------



## syl (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey Technocore,

I do have same questions in my mind. I am having 7 years of experience in Linux Production support/NOC including Linux administration, monitoring and experience on VMware platform (VCP5 DCV certified). Currently in India and working for a well reputed US company . Now planning to relocate and clearly i dont have any idea.. If you could help me with your experience and ideas will be much appreciated.  

Syl


----------

